# Prometheus-Sequel: Kein Wiedersehen mit Dr. Elizabeth Shaw



## CarolaHo (1. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Prometheus-Sequel: Kein Wiedersehen mit Dr. Elizabeth Shaw* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Prometheus-Sequel: Kein Wiedersehen mit Dr. Elizabeth Shaw


----------



## Odin333 (1. Februar 2016)

"Kein Wiedersehen mit Dr. Shaw im Prometheus-Sequel Alien"

Wenigstens bleibt man seiner Linie treu und veröffentlicht nach dem unzusammenhängenden Durcheinander des Vorgängers ein weiteres unzusammenhängendes Durcheinander.


----------



## Batze (1. Februar 2016)

Och Schade, ich fand die ganz Schnuckelig.

Wahrscheinlich ist sie auf der Reise verhungert oder so.


----------

